# Best Culinary Schools Around NYC?



## alenap09 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am soon to be graduating from Rutgers with a bachelors degree, but my passion for cooking is driving me to go to culinary school. I went to hgh school for culinary arts, and I began working as a line cook at a small Italian restaurant recently. I live in North Jersey and want to stay relatively close to home. I am considering CIA and the French Culinary Institute...are there any other reputable options?


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

There are alot in NYC but Hudson community college has a good program from what ive heard.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thats funny because I live in Wantage (Sussex County right next to High Point) and i go to the cia and come home every weekend to see my family/pets/girlfriend. 

But if you like the city there are many in the city that dont take a long to get your degree or a certificate and dont cost as much, if you want your degree go to the cia if you dont want to put 2 or 3 more years into schooling since you already have id say go to a school in the city that doesnt offer a degree such as FCI or ICE which are both reputable schools.


----------



## eternal (Jul 12, 2008)

I attended the FCI's Culinary Techniques I class earlier this year. This is the 110 hour abbreviated course they offer to amateur cooks are might be interested in going pro or just want to learn the basics of classic french cooking. Instead of making stock for a whole week or whatever, you just make it one day.

My impression of the FCI is pretty good. I think the school works well for entrepreneurs who have enough willpower to continue their education at home, in restaurants and learn quickly. My guess is that you don't spend as long doing things over and over again as you might at the CIA. 

My impression of the class is split. This class suffers from split-personality disorder in that you can use it as credit for the first two pro sessions if you want to go pro, but they are also catering to people who have no interest in that and are just looking to learn and have a good time. Also, these people to be older and unwilling to take the crap a normal undergrad would. It was an expensive class and I wonder if I could've just saved money buying ingredients and cooking myself while reading many books. In the end, I'm glad I did it and I think that it will help in my personal pursuits.

The location of the FCI is great, right on broadway in soho. 

let me know if you have any questions


----------

